# "depois de/que eu chegar"



## blackshark

Boa tarde pessoal, 
gostaria de saber qual é a forma correta entre estas duas:

- Vou-te ligar logo depois de eu chegar.
- Vou-te ligar logo depois que eu chegar.

Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Tony100000

Em Portugal diríamos "...depois de (eu) chegar" ou "...depois que (eu) chegue". O uso da segunda geralmente utiliza um complemento indirecto.


----------



## xiskxisk

Para mim soa melhor depois de eu chegar.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Depois que eu chegar_ soa melhor, pois se trata do futuro.
https://twitter.com/gigikiedis/status/561201100620308481


----------



## clealmoraes

No Brasil diríamos "que eu chegar"


----------



## dangliatica

blackshark said:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> gostaria de saber qual é a forma correta entre estas duas:
> 
> - Vou-te ligar logo depois de eu chegar.
> - Vou-te ligar logo depois que eu chegar.
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda



Eu diria "Vou te ligar logo depois de chegar". Sem hífen.


----------



## Guilherme3315

Você pode ouvir os dois,mas no português falado (aqui no Brasil e na cidade que vivo) o mais comum seria Vou te ligar logo depois que eu chegar,sem o hífen.


----------



## J. Bailica

Em Portugal é muito mais comum a ocorrência de "depois de". Confesso que cheguei a duvidar, em tempos, da correção de "depois que". No entanto, não é caso para isso. Um excerto dos Lusíadas (est. 11, Canto VI): «Ali sublime o Fogo estava em cima,\ Que em nenhua matéria se sustinha;\ Daqui as cousas vivas sempre anima,\ Depois que Prometeu furtado o tinha.»
Também já ouvi a locução ao Prof. José Hermano Saraiva: «Ainda cá não tinha vindo [a um museu] depois que abriu.»
E já a encontrei no Ciberdúvidas.


----------



## Calx

Eu diria _depois de chegar_ (sem sujeito) ou _depois que eu chegar_.


----------



## blackshark

Agradeço a todos.
Então parece-me que as duas formas podem ser aceitas, com preferência de "depois de" + pronome pessoal para os lusitanos e de "depois que" + pron. pessoal para os brasileiros.

Acham que acontece o mesmo com o advérbio "antes"?


----------



## Calx

Eu diria _antes de eu chegar_. Nesse caso,_ q__ue_ só soa bem com o subjuntivo (antes que eu chegasse), mas o sentido muda.


----------



## blackshark

Calx said:


> Eu diria _antes de eu chegar_. Nesse caso,_ q__ue_ só soa bem com o subjuntivo (antes que eu chegasse), mas o sentido muda.



Humm... então, como brasileiro você usaria

- Depois que eu chegar
mas
- Antes de eu chegar

É assim?


----------



## guihenning

Sobre o hífen: em Portugal, como manda a norma-culta, nas locuções adverbiais o pronome acompanha, encliticamente, o verbo auxiliar. Em _geral_.
_
Ele vem*-me* visitar
Vou*-te* ligar ainda hoje!

_Já no Brasil, o uso do pronome é geralmente proclítico ao verbo principal:
_
Vou *te* ligar ainda hoje!
Ele vem *me* visitar.

_Ambas as formas são corretas, visto que a segunda, no Brasil, diz respeito à norma-padrão do PB, que diverge da norma-culta que é corrente em Portugal, mas literária por aqui.


----------



## Calx

blackshark said:


> Humm... então, como brasileiro você usaria...



Sim, o _que_ é preferível principalmente no futuro. Mas no infinitivo é mais comum ouvir _de_ (depois de chegar, gosto de fazer um lanche).



			
				guihenning said:
			
		

> Sobre o hífen: em Portugal, como manda a norma-culta, nas locuções  adverbiais o pronome acompanha, encliticamente, o verbo auxiliar.



Interessante saber! Quando eu lia portugueses escrevendo assim eu pensava ser uma analogia incorreta.


----------



## guihenning

> Interessante saber! Quando eu lia portugueses escrevendo assim eu pensava ser uma analogia incorreta.





> […] escreve Martinz de Aguiar:
> “Numa frase como *ele vem-me ver*, geral em Portugal, literária no Brasil, o fator lógico deslocou o pronome *me* do verbo *vem*, para adjudicá-lo ao verbo *ver*, por ser ele determinante, objeto direto, do segundo e não do primeiro. Isto é: deixou a língua falada no Brasil de dizer *vem-me ver* (fator histórico por ser mera continuação do esquema geral português), para dizer *vem me-ver*, que também vigia na língua, ligando-se o pronome ao verbo que o rege (fator lógico). Esta colocação de tal maneira se estabilizou, que pouco se diz *vem ver-me* e trouxe consequências imprevistas […]


----------



## blackshark

Calx said:


> Sim, o _que_ é preferível principalmente no futuro. Mas no infinitivo é mais comum ouvir _de_ (depois de chegar, gosto de fazer um lanche).



E com o uso do futuro do subjuntivo o que você usaria?


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Tony100000 said:


> Em Portugal diríamos "...depois de (eu) chegar" ou "...*depois que (eu) chegue*". O uso da segunda geralmente utiliza um complemento indirecto.



Interessante!


----------



## Michelle Jang

No Brasil eu sempre usei "depois *que* eu chegar"


----------



## GGimenes

É mesmo uma maraviha essas nuâncias desta nossa tão rica língua portuguesa…


----------



## Medune

clealmoraes said:


> No Brasil diríamos "que eu chegar"


Não necessariamente. Se não houvesse complemento, eu diria ( não escreveria) " depois d'eu chegar", mas do contrário, diria "depois que eu chegar" (de/a...) algures.



guihenning said:


> Sobre o hífen: em Portugal, como manda a norma-culta, nas locuções adverbiais o pronome acompanha, encliticamente, o verbo auxiliar. Em _geral_.
> _
> Ele vem*-me* visitar
> Vou*-te* ligar ainda hoje!
> _
> Já no Brasil, o uso do pronome é geralmente proclítico ao verbo principal:
> _
> Vou *te* ligar ainda hoje!
> Ele vem *me* visitar.
> _
> Ambas as formas são corretas, visto que a segunda, no Brasil, diz respeito à norma-padrão do PB, que diverge da norma-culta que é corrente em Portugal, mas literária por aqui.



Ambas as normas brasileira e portuguesa permitem ( ou prevêem) o uso do hífen enclítico entre o pronome oblíquo e o verbo auxiliar.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Eu acho que vou te ligar depois que chegar em casa.  (No Brasil).
Eu acho que te vou ligar depois de chegar a casa. (Em Portugal)._


----------



## Joca

Em lugar de 'depois que/de', ouve-se também, com frequência, 'assim que', embora a ideia aqui seja de imediatismo:

_Vou te ligar assim que chegar em casa_ (= imediatamente após minha chegada).


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Em lugar de 'depois que/de', ouve-se também, com frequência, 'assim que', embora a ideia aqui seja de imediatismo:
> 
> _Vou te ligar assim que chegar em casa_ (= imediatamente após minha chegada).


Em Portugal também é muito frequente "Vou-te ligar assim que chegar a casa."


----------



## sofreis

Tony100000 said:


> Em Portugal diríamos "...depois de (eu) chegar" ou "...depois que (eu) chegue". O uso da segunda geralmente utiliza um complemento indirecto.



De que maneira é utilizado esse complemento direto? Podia dar exemplos?

Agradeço, desde já.


----------



## pfaa09

sofreis said:


> De que maneira é utilizado esse complemento direto? Podia dar exemplos?
> 
> Agradeço, desde já.


"...depois que eu chegue *do trabalho / das compras / da academia-ginásio*..."


----------



## Lenaelric

*Depois que eu chegar*

Para mim isso soa muito melhor. Pelo menos no Brasil


----------

